# New motherboard which supports IDE



## sandeep.pk (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

I want to upgrade my PC. I already have an IDE hard disk and I want to re use that. System will be mainly used for word processing and watching movies.

My budget is 8-10k. Please suggest suitable motherboard+CPU.

Thanks & Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome to TDF ! 

Coming to the topic : What cpu, psu and motherboard do you have ? manufacturer and model name/no.

Finding a mobo with IDE port ain't easy these days and the needs mentioned can be easily solved by adding the gfx card only and if possible ram butr before that tell us your pc specs.


----------



## sandeep.pk (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi,

I am currently having AMD Athlon XP 3000 processor and Asus A7N266VM mother board. My system is 9 years old now, there are some problems with the motherboard and the system is not booting. So I would like to change the mb, cpu and ram.

I am having Frontech cabinet+PSU. It is having 20 pin power connector. This can be used on newer motherboard with 24pin power connector? I will not be using any graphics card or overclocking the system.

As the system is used for word processing and watching movies only, I would like to keep the upgrade costs to  a minimum and reuse my old IDE hard disk if possible.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## topgear (Jun 14, 2012)

Biostar A780L3L @ 2.6k + AMD Athlon II X2 260 @ 3.4k + Corsair 2GB DDr3 Value Ram @ 0.7k - the PSu you have may run your new config just fine but here in TDF we do not recommend using generic psus so better would be if you buy FSP Saga 350 @ 1.6k or Corsair VS450 @ 2.1k


----------



## sandeep.pk (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I have bought Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT motherboard, Athlon X2 260, Corsair 4Gb value ram and zebronics 450W PSU. I will change the PSU after buying a graphics card.

Thanks,
Sandeep


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 19, 2012)

^^ Nice choices!! 
Enjoy your new rig.


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2012)

sandeep.pk said:


> Thanks for the information. I have bought Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT motherboard, Athlon X2 260, Corsair 4Gb value ram and zebronics 450W PSU. I will change the PSU after buying a graphics card.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sandeep



Congrats 

Can you post the price of each components ?


----------



## sandeep.pk (Jun 20, 2012)

I have bought the following components.  I am reusing my old cabinet and motherboard. 



Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT motherboard	2650
Athlon X2 260	3350
Corsair 4Gb value ram 	1230
Zebronics 450W PSU	450
Sony 24x DVD Writer	1000
Total	8680


----------



## topgear (Jun 21, 2012)

^^ Thanks for the info


----------

